# Regarding JOB



## Shezy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey all,

My name is Shezy and im from India. I am planning to move to South Africa in couple of months. All I need to know is the job opportunities. I have 6 years of Technical Exp and I am a Backup Administrator by profession. Can someone pls help me out with this? I just wanna know what I am stepping into. If there are any possibilities of getting a job I would love to settle down in SA. Also how do we find jobs there? I mean i know few job websites but is there any other way to do it? I mean consultancies n stuff?

Guys pls help me and let me know if I can find a job as a Backup Admin (Or Storage Admin). 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Shezy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My name is Shezy and im from India. I am planning to move to South Africa in couple of months. All I need to know is the job opportunities. I have 6 years of Technical Exp and I am a Backup Administrator by profession. Can someone pls help me out with this? I just wanna know what I am stepping into. If there are any possibilities of getting a job I would love to settle down in SA. Also how do we find jobs there? I mean i know few job websites but is there any other way to do it? I mean consultancies n stuff?
> 
> ...


You should have NO problem finding a job in S.A.
You can just go there and within a week you will have a job.

South Africa ONLY discriminates against WHITE SOUTH AFRICANS who were BORN in the country and have the SKILLS that they need.

I know. I have the I.T skills most countries are crying out for (JAVA, C++, SYBASE Peoplesoft, .NET, Oracle and SAP). I also have the WRONG color skin for the Affirmative Action Goverment, so unlike YOU, I couldn't get a job.

Good Luck. Hope you make lots of money.


----------

